# Boardie-Bootstour Frankreich // DÜNKIRCHEN



## noworkteam (8. Mai 2007)

Moin,

ich wollte mal fragen, ob grundsätzlich Interesse an einer Bootsangeltour via DÜNKIRCHEN / Frankreich besteht....

Ab 8:00 / An 18 bis 20:00 Uhr,

1 oder auch 2 Tage Vollcharter (je nach Meldungen)

67 Euronen Sa / So  (134€ Sam und Sonntag)
58 Euronen Wochentags (116€ Zwei Tage innerhalb der Woche)

max.9 Boardies

Datum: irgendwann Sep. / Oktober 
bei grundsätzlichem und ehrlichem (muss einfach erfahrungsgemäß erwähnt werden) einfach mal posten,..,sollten sich genügend Mitstreiter finden, könnte man die Planung in Angriff nehmen,..,ansonsten werde ich alleine fahren (alle Fische meine..|supergri )

Gruss#h 


Noworkteam


_(Bilder von der homepage des Skippers...)_
Zielfisch: Wolfsbarsch














Vielleicht aber auch der eine oder andere ordinäre Dorsch:




Boot:


----------



## seaman (8. Mai 2007)

*AW: Boardie-Bootstour Frankreich // DÜNKIRCHEN*

Moin,moin
Grundsaetzlich besteht Interesse. Such mal was aus wenn es mir zeitlich passt bin ich dabei
Gruss Seaman


----------



## Sputnik4711 (8. Mai 2007)

*AW: Boardie-Bootstour Frankreich // DÜNKIRCHEN*

Hallo Jan,

interesse hätte ich auch, aber kann ich erst nach der Wracktour entscheiden, und wo ist das genau, das ich mal nachsehen kann wieviel Km das wieder für mich wären |kopfkrat


----------



## noworkteam (8. Mai 2007)

*AW: Boardie-Bootstour Frankreich // DÜNKIRCHEN*

@ Sputnik:
Dünkirchen liegt südlicher und laut viamichelin sind es 550km (495 km stellendam) von FFM

gruss

Noworkteam


----------



## j.Breithardt (8. Mai 2007)

*AW: Boardie-Bootstour Frankreich // DÜNKIRCHEN*

Hört sich gut an.#6 

 Über wieviel Tage soll die Aktion denn gehen?
 Wie könnte die Fahrt von statten gehen? 
 Gemeinsamer Treffpunkt mit angemietetem 
 Kleinbus?Oder individuelle Anreise?

 Gruß

 j.Breithardt |wavey:


----------



## noworkteam (8. Mai 2007)

*AW: Boardie-Bootstour Frankreich // DÜNKIRCHEN*

@j.Breithardt

Tagestour
ich würde Fahrgemeinschaften vorschlagen
von Ddorf bzw. Solingen ist es ja um die Ecke..
Noch einer mit einem großen Kombi oder Van ....dann wurden zwei KFZ reichen...ich hätte z.B. einen Citroen C8 
gruss


Noworkteam


----------



## j.Breithardt (8. Mai 2007)

*AW: Boardie-Bootstour Frankreich // DÜNKIRCHEN*



noworkteam schrieb:


> @j.Breithardt
> 
> Tagestour
> ich würde Fahrgemeinschaften vorschlagen
> ...


 
Keine Chance für einen 2ten Tag?
Würde die Kosten doch auch nicht dramatisch erhöhen.

Gruß

j.Breithardt |wavey:


----------



## Cloud (8. Mai 2007)

*AW: Boardie-Bootstour Frankreich // DÜNKIRCHEN*

Interesse *meld*


----------



## noworkteam (8. Mai 2007)

*AW: Boardie-Bootstour Frankreich // DÜNKIRCHEN*

Wenn der Wunsch da ist und sich entsprechend viele Mitstreiter finden, warum nicht....

an mir soll es nicht scheitern.....

Ich schreib es oben mal als Alternative rein....

Gruss


Noworkteam


----------



## Cloud (8. Mai 2007)

*AW: Boardie-Bootstour Frankreich // DÜNKIRCHEN*

hm  dann doch gleich die 2 Tages-Tour  ...
Wobei ich allerdings sagen muss, dass mir Samstag-Sonntag lieber ist als in der Woche und ich denke nicht nur mir, aufgrund von Arbeit


----------



## j.Breithardt (8. Mai 2007)

*AW: Boardie-Bootstour Frankreich // DÜNKIRCHEN*



noworkteam schrieb:


> Wenn der Wunsch da ist und sich entsprechend viele Mitstreiter finden, warum nicht....
> 
> an mir soll es nicht scheitern.....
> 
> ...


 


Bei zwei Tagen bin ich auf alle Fälle dabei.Würde auch 
notfalls bei der Tagestour mitmachen.

Gruß

j.Breithardt |wavey:


----------



## Sputnik4711 (8. Mai 2007)

*AW: Boardie-Bootstour Frankreich // DÜNKIRCHEN*

ja logo 2 Tage wäre auch ok, aber nur am Wochenende, welchen Termin hast Du im Auge Jan  ??  #c


----------



## seaman (8. Mai 2007)

*AW: Boardie-Bootstour Frankreich // DÜNKIRCHEN*

Moin,moin
Ich bin frueher (vor 15 Jahren )oefters von Duenkirchen raus gefahren. Wolfsbarsche waren da fast nie zu fangen, aber schoene Dorsche ,massenweise Franzosendorsche und Plattfische.Du brauchst aber einen guten Kapitaen. Mein damaliger Kapitaen und Freund Claude ist leider an Diabetik gestorben. Deshalb bin ich nicht mehr zurueck nach Duenkirchen. Wenn du was organisiertst und es mir zeitlich moeglich ist bin ich gern dabei. Wenn jemand Uebernacht bleiben will, es gibt da ein Seemannsheim " la maison de la mer" ,das ist besser als ein 3 Sternehotel und sehr preiswert.
Melde dich wenn du die Plannung hast
Gruss Seaman


----------



## j.Breithardt (9. Mai 2007)

*AW: Boardie-Bootstour Frankreich // DÜNKIRCHEN*



seaman schrieb:


> Moin,moin
> Ich bin frueher (vor 15 Jahren )oefters von Duenkirchen raus gefahren. Wolfsbarsche waren da fast nie zu fangen, aber schoene Dorsche ,massenweise Franzosendorsche und Plattfische.Du brauchst aber einen guten Kapitaen. Mein damaliger Kapitaen und Freund Claude ist leider an Diabetik gestorben. Deshalb bin ich nicht mehr zurueck nach Duenkirchen. Wenn du was organisiertst und es mir zeitlich moeglich ist bin ich gern dabei. *Wenn jemand Uebernacht bleiben will, es gibt da ein Seemannsheim " la maison de la mer" ,das ist besser als ein 3 Sternehotel und sehr preiswert.*
> Melde dich wenn du die Plannung hast
> Gruss Seaman


 

Das ist doch schon die halbe Miete.Besser geht`s doch
wohl kaum. #6 
Ich will hin.

Gruß

j.Breithardt |wavey:


----------



## noworkteam (9. Mai 2007)

*AW: Boardie-Bootstour Frankreich // DÜNKIRCHEN*



j.Breithardt schrieb:


> Das ist doch schon die halbe Miete.Besser geht`s doch
> wohl kaum. #6
> Ich will hin.
> 
> ...


 

Jo das war aber laut seaman vor 15 Jahren,.., ;+ ;+ 

Seaman gibt es das heute auch noch ???

nur mal so bevor man an der hafenmauer schlafen muss...

gruss

noworkteam


----------



## j.Breithardt (9. Mai 2007)

*AW: Boardie-Bootstour Frankreich // DÜNKIRCHEN*



noworkteam schrieb:


> Jo das war aber laut seaman vor 15 Jahren,.., ;+ ;+
> 
> Seaman gibt es das heute auch noch ???
> 
> ...


 


Skeixe,man sollte auch alles lesen.#q 

Gruß

j.Breithardt |wavey:


----------



## seaman (9. Mai 2007)

*AW: Boardie-Bootstour Frankreich // DÜNKIRCHEN*

moin,moin
Habe gerade gegoogelt : http://www.lesgensdemer.fr/dispo.php
Das Haus heisst "les gens de la mer" und kostet laut Home page
58 Euro fuer 2 personnen im Doppelzimmer
Gruss Seaman


----------



## noworkteam (9. Mai 2007)

*AW: Boardie-Bootstour Frankreich // DÜNKIRCHEN*

@seaman:

Besten Dank dür die Info´s

Gruss

Noworkteam


----------



## dipsy (11. Mai 2007)

*AW: Boardie-Bootstour Frankreich // DÜNKIRCHEN*

Moin,

hätte schon Interesse, egal ob ein oder zwei Tage. Müßte aber nach Bekanntgabe des genauen Termins schauen wie es mit Urlaub im Betrieb aussieht.
Was braucht man denn für eine Ausrüstung, sprich Rute, Rolle, Köder...?

Gruß
Carsten


----------



## noworkteam (11. Mai 2007)

*AW: Boardie-Bootstour Frankreich // DÜNKIRCHEN*

Zwischenstand:

7 Boardies haben grundsätzlich schon mal Interesse bekundet....

in sofern, wenn der Termin passt, könnte das echt was werden..


gruss


Noworkteam

PS. wegen dem Gerödel machen wir uns Gedanken wenn´s durchgeführt wird....


----------



## seaman (11. Mai 2007)

*AW: Boardie-Bootstour Frankreich // DÜNKIRCHEN*

na dann gib mal Gas
Es wuerde mich wirklich intressieren wieder einmal in Dunkerque zu angeln
Gruss Seaman


----------



## esgof (11. Mai 2007)

*AW: Boardie-Bootstour Frankreich // DÜNKIRCHEN*

:vik: hallo
mach mal 8 interessenten daraus bin dabei egal ob eine oder zwei ausfahrten für die fahr gemeinschaft biete ich einen kombi mir ist aber lieber wenn wir übers wochenende angeln mfg.esgof#6


----------



## noworkteam (11. Mai 2007)

*AW: Boardie-Bootstour Frankreich // DÜNKIRCHEN*

ok 

wir hätten damit schon mal 8 potenzielle Mitstreiter.....

gruss


noworkteam


----------



## esgof (11. Mai 2007)

*AW: Boardie-Bootstour Frankreich // DÜNKIRCHEN*

hallo 
fahren die von diesem hafen auch auf makrele raus gibt es noch andere kutter wie sind dann die kutterpreise mfg.esgof


----------



## belgischerAngler (12. Mai 2007)

*AW: Boardie-Bootstour Frankreich // DÜNKIRCHEN*

Hier hallo#h.
Wüde sehr gerne mitkommen, zumal das gar nicht so weit von mir weg ist, da ich ja mittlerweile in Paris wohne. Also wären wir bei neun .
Viele Grüße,
Nick


----------



## Cloud (15. Mai 2007)

*AW: Boardie-Bootstour Frankreich // DÜNKIRCHEN*

Muss den Thread mal wieder nen bissl hoch holen, zumal wir ja nun die geplanten 9 Leute sind  ...
Wenn der von seaman genannte Preis von 58 € pro Doppelzimmer noch stimmt, dann wären wir bei 192 € an einem Wochenende (Sa-So) inkl. Übernachtung


----------



## j.Breithardt (15. Mai 2007)

*AW: Boardie-Bootstour Frankreich // DÜNKIRCHEN*



Cloud schrieb:


> Muss den Thread mal wieder nen bissl hoch holen, zumal wir ja nun die geplanten 9 Leute sind  ...
> Wenn der von seaman genannte Preis von 58 € pro Doppelzimmer noch stimmt, dann wären wir bei 192 € an einem Wochenende (Sa-So) inkl. Übernachtung


 


Hi Cloud #h,

danke fürs vorrechnen. |supergri


Gruß

j.Breithardt


----------



## Cloud (15. Mai 2007)

*AW: Boardie-Bootstour Frankreich // DÜNKIRCHEN*

war schon schwer :q
Ne aber musste ja irgendwas reinschreiben, damit der thread wiederbelebt wird #c


----------



## noworkteam (15. Mai 2007)

*AW: Boardie-Bootstour Frankreich // DÜNKIRCHEN*

Moin ich könnte beim boot jetzt ja mal termine anfragen..

soll ich ??? ;+


gruss


Noworkteam


----------



## j.Breithardt (15. Mai 2007)

*AW: Boardie-Bootstour Frankreich // DÜNKIRCHEN*



noworkteam schrieb:


> Moin ich könnte beim boot jetzt ja mal termine anfragen..
> 
> soll ich ??? ;+
> 
> ...


 


Mach hin und bummel nicht.

Gruß

j.Breithardt|wavey:


----------



## seaman (15. Mai 2007)

*AW: Boardie-Bootstour Frankreich // DÜNKIRCHEN*

moin,moin
@noworkteam
Ich bin interessiert,bin aber jetzt 3 Wochen im Ausland.
Also nicht wundern wenn ich mich 3 Wochen nicht melde.
Gruss Seaman


----------



## dipsy (18. Mai 2007)

*AW: Boardie-Bootstour Frankreich // DÜNKIRCHEN*

Moin,

bin immer noch interessiert aber ab heute auch 1 1/2 Wochen nicht im Lande. Also nicht wundern wenn ich mich hier die nächsten Tage nicht melde.

Gruß
Carsten#h


----------



## noworkteam (18. Mai 2007)

*AW: Boardie-Bootstour Frankreich // DÜNKIRCHEN*

@all |wavey:

hab mal eine mail losgeschickt bezüglich freier termine, mal schauen was raus bzw. ankommt..


gruss


noworkteam


----------



## noworkteam (23. Mai 2007)

*AW: Boardie-Bootstour Frankreich // DÜNKIRCHEN*

Mahlzeit,

nun ich habe, da ich dem Französisch nicht mächtig bin|rotwerden, eine Anfrage auf Englisch per email geschickt, leider habe ich bis heute keine Antwort erhalten...

Frage: Wer kann mal auf französisch eine Email-Anfrage fertig machen??

Gruss und Danke


Noworkteam


----------



## Cloud (23. Mai 2007)

*AW: Boardie-Bootstour Frankreich // DÜNKIRCHEN*

Je ne le peux pas.
Habs zwar nen Jahr inner Schule gehabt aber ist zu lange her um da was anständiges auf die Reihe zu bekommen  ...
aber werde mich mal umhören jemanden zu finden


----------



## belgischerAngler (25. Mai 2007)

*AW: Boardie-Bootstour Frankreich // DÜNKIRCHEN*

Hallo!
Da ich jetzt seit fünf Jahren im frankophonen Ausland lebe denke ich schon, dass ich in der Lage bin diese Anfrage zu übersetzen. Zur not lasse ich noch mal Mutter korrigieren (sie ist Übersetzerin fürs Französische).
Grüße aus Paris,
Niklas


----------



## noworkteam (25. Mai 2007)

*AW: Boardie-Bootstour Frankreich // DÜNKIRCHEN*

@belgischer Angler:

Hast eine PN

Gruss


noworkteam


----------



## j.Breithardt (7. Juni 2007)

*AW: Boardie-Bootstour Frankreich // DÜNKIRCHEN*

Hei,

gibt es schon irgend etwas Neues in der Sache?? #c



Gruß

j.Breithardt |wavey:


----------



## esgof (8. Juni 2007)

*AW: Boardie-Bootstour Frankreich // DÜNKIRCHEN*

:vik:halloschen:vik:
was liegt an jungs,bin schon gespannt wann es los geht. wenn jemand abspringt habe ich noch einen leidensgenossen der dann einspringt mfg.esgof


----------



## seaman (11. Juni 2007)

*AW: Boardie-Bootstour Frankreich // DÜNKIRCHEN*

Hallo
@noworkteam
Ich bin jetzt zurueck aus dem Ausland.Hast du noch keine weitern Informationen ueber die Ausfahrt. Wenn du noch Probleme hast wegen der Sprache melde dich ich spreche perfekt franzoesisch
Gruesse aus Luxemburg
Seaman


----------



## seaman (13. Juni 2007)

*AW: Boardie-Bootstour Frankreich // DÜNKIRCHEN*

@noworkteam
Hast du meine PN von Gestern nicht erhalten
Seaman


----------



## belgischerAngler (14. Juni 2007)

*AW: Boardie-Bootstour Frankreich // DÜNKIRCHEN*

Hallo.
Ich habe jetzt eine Antwort des Kapitäns /Veranstalters:

Les seul week end ou il me serait possible de vous recevoir (( 9 pêcheurs - 2 jours consécutif)) serait le 15 et 16 septembre 2007 et ensuite au mois de novembre ces 
week end sont encore libre de réservation *aujourd'hui *Je vous souhaite bonne réception . cordialement Michel FASQUELLe

Will heißen wir sollten uns beeilen, da das letzte freie Wochenende im September der 15/16 ist. An sonsten müssten wir auf den November ausweichen.
Wenn ich von Noworkteam und euch anderen eine Bestätigung erhalte rufe ich dort an und reserviere also bitte beeilen.
Grüße aus Paris,
Niklas


----------



## seaman (15. Juni 2007)

*AW: Boardie-Bootstour Frankreich // DÜNKIRCHEN*

Hallo
@noworkteam
Ich muss leider wieder für 1 Woche ins Ausland nach Niklas-ville (Paris) und melde mich wieder wenn ich zurück bin
Bis dann
Seaman


----------



## j.Breithardt (15. Juni 2007)

*AW: Boardie-Bootstour Frankreich // DÜNKIRCHEN*



belgischerAngler schrieb:


> Hallo.
> Ich habe jetzt eine Antwort des Kapitäns /Veranstalters:
> 
> Les seul week end ou il me serait possible de vous recevoir (( 9 pêcheurs - 2 jours consécutif)) serait le 15 et 16 septembre 2007 et ensuite au mois de novembre ces
> ...


 
Ich wäre dabei,

Gruß

j.Breithardt |wavey:


----------



## esgof (15. Juni 2007)

*AW: Boardie-Bootstour Frankreich // DÜNKIRCHEN*

halloschen #h
bin natürlich sofort mit dabei wenn sich von den ersten neun die mit wollten welche nicht melden kann ich auch noch zwei andere freunde noch mitbringen mfg.esgof


----------



## belgischerAngler (15. Juni 2007)

*AW: Boardie-Bootstour Frankreich // DÜNKIRCHEN*

So da ich leider keine Antwort geben konnte ist das WE weg! Nun steht noch das Wochenende 1/2 September zur Wahl aber ES IST EILE GEBOTEN! (Sonst liegen die nächsten freien Termine im November)
Grüße,
Niklas


----------



## dipsy (18. Juni 2007)

*AW: Boardie-Bootstour Frankreich // DÜNKIRCHEN*

Servus,

da ich an dem Termin nicht kann muß ich leider passen.

Gruß
Carsten


----------



## belgischerAngler (18. Juni 2007)

*AW: Boardie-Bootstour Frankreich // DÜNKIRCHEN*

Naja ich habe eh grad den Eindruck, dass das ganze Vorhaben einschläft.....(wobei ich wahrscheinlich nicht ganz unschuldig bin)


----------



## j.Breithardt (18. Juni 2007)

*AW: Boardie-Bootstour Frankreich // DÜNKIRCHEN*



belgischerAngler schrieb:


> Naja* ich habe eh grad den Eindruck, dass das ganze Vorhaben einschläft....*.(wobei ich wahrscheinlich nicht ganz unschuldig bin)


 


Das wäre sehr schade.Habe mich schon darauf gefreut.:c:c


Gruß

j.Breithardt |wavey:


----------



## Sputnik4711 (18. Juni 2007)

*AW: Boardie-Bootstour Frankreich // DÜNKIRCHEN*

Ja ich hätte evtl. auch Interesse gehabt, falls noch 1 - 2 Mitfahrer aus dem Raum FFM - Rhein Main Lust haben, wäre ich auch dabei, sollte aber ein Samstag sein !!!  #6


----------



## j.Breithardt (18. Juni 2007)

*AW: Boardie-Bootstour Frankreich // DÜNKIRCHEN*



Sputnik4711 schrieb:


> Ja ich hätte evtl. auch Interesse gehabt, falls noch 1 - 2 Mitfahrer aus dem Raum FFM - Rhein Main Lust haben, wäre ich auch dabei, sollte aber ein Samstag sein !!! #6


 


Denke mal,bei den KM von NRW aus,sollten es schon 2 Tage
sein.


Gruß

j.Breithardt |wavey:


----------



## Cloud (18. Juni 2007)

*AW: Boardie-Bootstour Frankreich // DÜNKIRCHEN*

Wie bereits geschrieben, ich wär dabei  ...
aber dann eben Samstag - Sonntag


----------



## belgischerAngler (19. Juni 2007)

*AW: Boardie-Bootstour Frankreich // DÜNKIRCHEN*

Ich habe nur leider keine Meldung mehr von unserem eigentlichen Organisator bekommen an den ihr euch eigentlich melden müsstet....
Grüße,
Niklas


----------



## dipsy (19. Juni 2007)

*AW: Boardie-Bootstour Frankreich // DÜNKIRCHEN*

Moin,

falls es nicht zustande kommen sollte, aber trotzdem jemand Interesse an einer Seebarschtour hat, so kann er auch von Nieuwpoort aus fahren. Dort gibt es zwei kleinere Boote, von denen das eine max 5 Angler und das Andere max 6 Angler mitnimmt. Bei dem einen kann man auch Einzelplätze für 120,- Euro buchen oder 600,- das ganze Boot. Das andere Boot kann
nur komplett gechartert werden für 500,- Euro.
Fahre anfang August während meines Ostendeurlaubs einen Tag 
raus zum Seebarschangeln. Mal sehen wie es wird.

Gruß
Carsten


----------



## noworkteam (19. Juni 2007)

*AW: Boardie-Bootstour Frankreich // DÜNKIRCHEN*

Hallo zusammen,

entschuldigung das ich mich erst jetzt melde..


Stand der Dinge:

Ich habe zwei pn bekommen. zweiboardies haben sich mit den skipper in verbindung gesetzt...und zwei unterscheidliche aussagen erhalten.

einmal heisst es fast alles wech, einmal heisst es noch viel frei..

fakt ist das ich, der keinerlei französische Sprachkenntnissse vorweisen kann, eine mit basic english geschriebene email versendet habe hierdrauf jedoch keine antwort erhalten habe.

anschliessend habe ich mich per pn an einen französisch sprechenden boardie gewandt mit der bitte dort nachzufragen..
dummerweise hat hier das nachfragen irgendwas zwischen 15 und 20 tagen gedauert...jetzendlich wurde durch den zweiten boardie nochmals eine anfrage telefonisch gestellt, ...zwei verschiedene aussagen tztztz


was ich nicht verstehe:

anfänglich heisst es 15/16 sep als letztes WE, dann ist das wech und nun ist der 1/2 sep frei...

wie dem auch sei, ob ich am 1/2 Sep kann kann ich nicht sagen da hab ich noch termine offen habe und müsste versuchendie  zu verschieben...

die Tour könnte aber trotzdem durchgeführt werden, da die 8 anscheinend komplett sind... 

Ich werde heute abend gegen 22:00 mal aktiv eine Liste reinsetzen, und die Teilnehmer nennen, sollte ich persönlich beruflich wegfallen so müsste ein anderer die zentrale ORGA übernehmen (Tourplanung / Anzahlung etc..)

bis nachher muss noch arbeiten....

gruss


noworkteam


----------



## djoerni (19. Juni 2007)

*AW: Boardie-Bootstour Frankreich // DÜNKIRCHEN*

vielleicht habe ich das ja überlesen, aber wie wird denn da gefischt? normales pilkgeschirr?


----------



## j.Breithardt (21. Juni 2007)

*AW: Boardie-Bootstour Frankreich // DÜNKIRCHEN*

*  Schade,wäre schön gewesen.*
*                      :c:c:c*


   Gruß

   j.Breithardt |wavey:


----------

